# Moving to Japan - scary



## likejapan

Hi,
I am moving to japan for a year and half to broaden my horizons and would like to enquire about the relative difficulty of finding a job. I have a masters in mathematics and speak fluent french and spanish and conversational japanese. I am thinking about the tokyo area or yokohama. Does anyone have any ideas on where to look and who to talk to?

Thanks.


----------



## saintlypan

If you are fluent in speaking English, French, and Spanish, perhaps you could try applying for an instructor position in one of their language schools. There are plenty of crams schools, especially in the Tokyo area (or so I've heard).


----------



## AmonSemper

You could look in to Kyoto. There are quite a few universities and colleges there with a broad range of language programs, if you're interested in possibly teaching. Kyoto in general is a beautiful place to live from my brief (Four month stay) experience.


----------

